# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Guilty! Guilty! Guilty!

## Caitlin

A Facebook group I enjoy is "Ratsnakes in predicaments". The group doesn't allow photos or descriptions of cruelty or killing snakes - it's just a place to have a bit of a laugh at the situations our scaly friends manage to get themselves into. I just wanted to share this image of a little guy right before he gets escorted out of the chicken coop. He's denying any wrongdoing, but I have my doubts...
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Alien (09-20-2020),*bcr229* (08-13-2020),*Bogertophis* (08-13-2020),_GoingPostal_ (08-13-2020),John1982 (08-15-2020),_Reinz_ (08-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-16-2020)

----------


## GoingPostal

He was framed!

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-13-2020),_Caitlin_ (08-13-2020),cincy (08-13-2020)

----------


## Igotsmallballs

Lmao!!!!

----------

_Caitlin_ (08-13-2020)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Little bugger was caught red-handed.  That's how predators found around livestock should be treated: relocated and not killed indiscriminately.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-13-2020),_Caitlin_ (08-13-2020),Igotsmallballs (08-13-2020),_Reinz_ (08-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-16-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Cool pic. That FB group sounds like a fun one, unlike most that I experienced in the past.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-13-2020),_Caitlin_ (08-13-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

LMAO!   :ROFL:   BUSTED!

----------


## Bogertophis

BTW, this photo would be perfect for dining room table place mats, with the caption:  "Don't be a slob, wipe your face after you eat."   :Very Happy: 

Or maybe in the dentist's office:  "Don't forget to floss!"   :ROFL:

----------

_Caitlin_ (08-15-2020),_CloudtheBoa_ (08-13-2020),_FollowTheSun_ (08-14-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## FollowTheSun

That was the funniest thing I've seen in a long time!!!! :ROFL:

----------

_Caitlin_ (08-15-2020)

----------


## Caitlin

More from 'ratsnakes in predicaments':

HELLO BIRD FRIENDS! WE ARE BIRDS AS WELL! COME AND VISIT OR BETTER YET LAY EGGS AND WE WILL HELP KEEP THEM WARM!

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-16-2020),_CloudtheBoa_ (08-15-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-15-2020),_Luvyna_ (08-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-16-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's adorable!  The only thing "missing" is their fake-bird-beak-disguises.   :ROFL:

----------

_Caitlin_ (08-16-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Another bad snake!  He even matches the pole!   :ROFL:

----------


## Luvyna

LOL caught in the act! Hope he was peacefully relocated. I feel bad for the chicken and its owner but I wouldn't mind having snakes around my chicken coop as long as they weren't regularly wreaking havoc on the chickens or their eggs. Chicken keeping almost always comes with rats so it's nice to have animals in the area that can help keep the rodent population down.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-20-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> LOL caught in the act! Hope he was peacefully relocated. I feel bad for the chicken and its owner but I wouldn't mind having snakes around my chicken coop as long as they weren't regularly wreaking havoc on the chickens or their eggs. Chicken keeping almost always comes with rats so it's nice to have animals in the area that can help keep the rodent population down.


Unfortunately chickens don't welcome snakes as protectors, and snakes WILL eat their chicks or their eggs if they can, & they'll TRY to eat chickens even when they're too big-snakes do not have to ability to logically size up their prey before killing it for consumption.  They sometimes kill rabbits too, then find out "oops, it fit the last time (a baby!) but not this one"?   :Embarassed:   So unfortunately, it doesn't work out having a snake to guard your hen house.  My sister used to raise chickens & sometimes a gopher snake would get in thru a crack, gulp down a few eggs, then be too fat to get away thru the too-small hole he used to enter.   :ROFL:   My sister would have to open the door & shoo them out... :Snake:   Busted!

----------


## Caitlin

The printer is jammed again! Wow, this time it's really bad. Wait....(from 'ratsnakes in predicaments')

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-23-2020),_CloudtheBoa_ (09-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-22-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

I can relate to that ^ ^ ^ -every time I sit at my desk with a snake, they try to head into my copier.  (I don't let them get that far though)

----------


## Zincubus

Remember when photocopiers used to have a   Guillotine inside  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

